# PhotoShop Addicts.....



## karissa (Apr 29, 2004)

Help please!

Ok, here is the deal.  My mom wants to use this picture to send out in my Graduation invitations however, I don't like how bright my face is.  Can someone fix this?  I haven't figured anything out that I like.  Also, feel free to make comments.







If you are going to edit the picture here is a link to the original file.

Original


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 29, 2004)

i cant help you cause im retarded in PS, but i can say that you look very pretty in that pic.


md


----------



## karissa (Apr 29, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i cant help you cause im retarded in PS, but i can say that you look very pretty in that pic.
> 
> 
> md



Thanks Md... I'm kinda PS retarded also.  I'm hoping some wonderful person on this forum will help me out a bit.


----------



## markc (Apr 29, 2004)

I haven't tried loading it into PS yet, but it lookes lie the highlights in your face are blown-out (pure white). There's not a lot you can do once that happens without a lot of work and mediocre results. There's also a rather deep shadow right under the top edge of your eyes. Direct sunlight is a pain.

Can you try retaking this? That would probably be easier. I'd keep out of the direct sun. Or you can be backlight and use a reflector to bounce light back onto your face. That's what I did for the "elf" pic.

The wide angle bothers me too. It hasn't distorted you too badly here, but my eyes still pick it up from the tree and the background and find it distracting.

It's a really cute shot. I'm just not sure if there's much that can be done considering the light. Hopefully someone will show me up and prove me wrong.


----------



## vonnagy (Apr 29, 2004)

just a quick tip:

1. use the polygon lasso tool to select the areas that are light
2. feather any where from 50 - 150 pixels
3. create a new layer from the selection
4.  apply either a 'multiple mask' for darkening, or 'colour brun ' for darkening and a bit of contrast
5.  adjust the opacity

there are other ways of doing this of course, but since no one responded yet i thought i'll chuck in my tuatara


----------



## karissa (Apr 29, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> I haven't tried loading it into PS yet, but it lookes lie the highlights in your face are blown-out (pure white). There's not a lot you can do once that happens without a lot of work and mediocre results. There's also a rather deep shadow right under the top edge of your eyes. Direct sunlight is a pain.
> 
> Can you try retaking this? That would probably be easier. I'd keep out of the direct sun. Or you can be backlight and use a reflector to bounce light back onto your face. That's what I did for the "elf" pic.
> 
> ...



Hmm.... retaking the shot is out.....  Finding a different one might work....  I have one that is kinda the opposite.  It's dark on my face and bright elsewhere.  I can stick that up here for you if you want to take a shot at it.


----------



## Skyeg (Apr 30, 2004)

its probubly becuase they resize it. if your photos are over 250K, they shrink it down.  you should do it yourself in PS or somthing.


----------



## karissa (Apr 30, 2004)

bp22hot said:
			
		

> Well marc is right but I tried, The best thing would be retake it if possible.
> 
> Here is all I could do



Not bad...  you got closer than I did.


----------



## Sharkbait (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm at school, so don't have my full PS 7.0 here, but I'd just like to say


----------



## karissa (Apr 30, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> I'm at school, so don't have my full PS 7.0 here, but I'd just like to say



    

Thanks Shark....  Your comments where so thoughtful!


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 30, 2004)

Karissa,

Did your Mom feel that your face looked radient? If not, why do we have to worry about this? It could be your photographic eye thats controlling this situation here 

I personally think that the pic is fine; but thats just me!


----------



## karissa (Apr 30, 2004)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Karissa,
> 
> Did your Mom feel that your face looked radient? If not, why do we have to worry about this? It could be your photographic eye thats controlling this situation here
> 
> I personally think that the pic is fine; but thats just me!



Thou dost bring up a lovely point.


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 30, 2004)

karissa, you look different in every picture I see of you.  I sware its a different person.   

hold on,  ill see what I can do in pshop.


----------



## karissa (Apr 30, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> karissa, you look different in every picture I see of you.  I sware its a different person.
> 
> hold on,  ill see what I can do in pshop.



Shhh... Don't tell anyone but I was abducted by aliens and I can morph into different people. :twisted:     

I look forward to seeing what you can do.  I mean after that last one with the Jeep....


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 30, 2004)

Just wanted to point a few things out.  

1) take the watch off.  the matching jewelry is fine, the watch doesnt go.

2) are you a sloth?     It looks like your holding onto the tree with your toe.  you either need to show the whole foot or none at all.

other than that you look great.  love the pose.

i actualy have to work rite now.  maybe ill get to do some pshoping later.


----------



## karissa (Apr 30, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Just wanted to point a few things out.
> 
> 1) take the watch off.  the matching jewelry is fine, the watch doesnt go.



Yup remembered that to late....



			
				graigdavis said:
			
		

> 2) are you a sloth?



Maaaaybe?     Guess you will never know.


----------



## Sharkbait (Apr 30, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> graigdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that why you're always _hanging around_?!?!


Ooooohhhh!!!!  Ba-dum-bump!  Thank you thank you, I'll be here all week.


----------



## Sharkbait (Apr 30, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well sometimes words just don't cut it.


----------



## drdan (Apr 30, 2004)

I think the suggestion to let it go might be good. It really is a nice pose and beautiful smile. If your mom likes it...

Your standards are probably pretty high being a photographer. The photoshopped version corrected some of the brightness but makes your expression look a little strained instead of the nice, broad, beautiful smile. Did I mention it is a beautiful smile?


----------



## c0ntr0lz (May 1, 2004)

karissa
message in the morning if you're on and remind me to do this
this stuff is simple for me
i know how to do it

ttyl

update//scratch that   






let me know what ya think
i can edit more if ya like


----------



## drdan (May 1, 2004)

Wow, good work.


----------



## c0ntr0lz (May 1, 2004)

thanks dan

kaaaaaaaaaarissa!!!


----------



## karissa (May 2, 2004)

:shock: Wow!  Very nice!  I'm impressed!

Sorry I fell off the face of the earth for a bit....  I'm so busy!

Great job!  Still... Wow!


----------



## c0ntr0lz (May 2, 2004)

thanks 
glad ya like


----------



## karissa (May 2, 2004)

Yah man... you have seriously got some talent there..  care to tell me even a smig of how you did it?


----------



## c0ntr0lz (May 2, 2004)

i selected a color that was next to a bright spot
then with a brush set at about 25% opacity and set on overlay i just painted over the areas where it was bright

i tried several was but that one worked the best


----------



## Digital Matt (May 2, 2004)

c0ntr0lz said:
			
		

> i selected a color that was next to a bright spot
> then with a brush set at about 25% opacity and set on overlay i just painted over the areas where it was bright
> 
> i tried several was but that one worked the best



I got to this thread late, but that's exactly what I was going to suggest   This photo could benefit from a soft focus too I think.  The harsh light needs softening everywhere imho.


----------



## karissa (May 4, 2004)

Sorry to keep bringing this up from the dead... But thanks for the tips everyone.


----------



## c0ntr0lz (May 4, 2004)

should i get the big one and do it or are going to try it karissa?


----------



## karissa (May 4, 2004)

I would like to take a try if you don't mind.  You used the wand to grab the color right?

And for heavan's sake go to bed!  I know what time it is because we live in the same town you nut!  Get some sleep!


----------



## c0ntr0lz (May 4, 2004)

hahahah
i work nights at perotsystems
i sleep in the day i'm a vampire

when you are using the airbrush/paintbrush
hit the ALT key and it is the color selector


----------



## karissa (May 4, 2004)

Oh, I didn't know that... Thank!

And.. man.. nights stink.   Silly Vampire.  Soooo... I guess you are good at the night photography?  Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## c0ntr0lz (May 4, 2004)

np

nah nights are saweeeeet
you don't have to jack with lame ass ppl and traffic and the nasty heat 

kinda  
i tried to see if you were on msn but you weren't i was going to show you how to do a few things


----------



## karissa (May 4, 2004)

Haha... well, um... I normally sleep when it's dark unlike you.    You have a good point about the nights but for as much as I love cloudy days, I'm not sure I could live without the daylight.


----------



## c0ntr0lz (May 4, 2004)

that's why i get up about 2-3-4-5   when i want and not have to rush off to work


----------



## karissa (May 4, 2004)

Ok, so you just suck.  At least you enjoy your hours.


----------



## c0ntr0lz (May 4, 2004)

depends on what i'm sucking     hahahha 
yeah   they are kool


----------



## karissa (May 4, 2004)

c0ntr0lz said:
			
		

> depends on what i'm sucking     hahahha



 :roll: I should have knoooown you would say something like that. :roll:


----------



## c0ntr0lz (May 5, 2004)

welp


----------



## havoc (May 5, 2004)

Hey Karrisa, i don't think what your trying to do is as easy as what Controlz did for ya. It may pass for real with a passing glace but if you look closer the color is still off. Especally seeing the original, (which i also just glaced at) i noticed the difference in color immediatly. As if you put uneven amounts of foundation on your face before you took the shot. Trying to cool down hot spots in photos like that takes alot of time, and alot of work. If you look at the picture the light from the rest of the pic suggests your face should be alot lighter in the places manipulated. You have to change the whole picture for it to truley be successful. Personally i like the original. You can only do so much with available lighting. Outdoor portraits are difficult to take because the sun can play some tricks with you. If you want total control of the light you must use a studio. Anyways i like the original, (the wide angle is alittle distracting), but the blown out light helps this photo's charm i think.


----------



## canonrebel (May 6, 2004)

sup with the toes in the original?


----------



## karissa (May 6, 2004)

canonrebel said:
			
		

> sup with the toes in the original?



Truth be told... I was half falling off that darn tree when that picture was taken....  I was pretty happy to have not shown it in my face.


----------



## c0ntr0lz (May 7, 2004)

anything to show us karissa?


----------



## karissa (May 8, 2004)

Sorry, got caught in the middle of a million surprise tests and the house is a wreck...  I WANT to work on it soooooo bad but just can't justify doing that over getting things like... my tail light fixed and changing my oil and cleaning the house.

By the way, canonrebel I like what you did.  The colors are amazing.  Did you do anything particular to my eyes or was that just the way the color changes affected the over all image?


----------



## canonrebel (May 8, 2004)

> By the way, canonrebel I like what you did. The colors are amazing. Did you do anything particular to my eyes or was that just the way the color changes affected the over all image?



Sorry, Karissa, I couldn't resist the eyes.  I sensed that the original pic didn't do justice to the color of your eyes.  Here's how I edited the eyes....

In PhotoShop versions 6,7, or 8
1.  Dupe layer (click 5th icon at bottom of layer palette)
2.  Paint out catch lights with brush tool and color=black
3.  Set forground color= White
4.  ALT+Click on New Layer Icon at the bottom of layer palette (5th icon from left)
     From Drop-Down-Dialog box, set Blending Mode= Hard Light
     Check the box for 'Adding Grey'
     Click OK
     Select White color for paint brush tool
     Add a catch light to the pupils 
     With small brush size paint a white cresent in lower part of 
     the iris (oposite of the catch light)
     REPEAT for the other eye 
     Decrease Opacity to 15-20% for now 
5.  ALT+Click on New Layer Icon (5th icon from left)
     Blending Mode= Overlay
     Check the box for Adding Grey
     Repaint cresents with color=cyan
7.  For Brown Eyes, paint the cresents with Red
     Blue Eyes, paint the cresents with Cyan
     Hazel Eyes= Your Choice (2 layers on cresent - usually yellow, redish  brown)
8.  Make the previous layer(2nd from top) active by clicking on it.
     Change the opacity from 15-20% to 0-10% or until the cresents
     have accented the iris color apporpriately for personal taste.

Blue eyes such as yours are a real treat to work with.

BTW,  I took out the toes from the edited pic--I had to!  I just couldn't imagine a foot being anywhere near where the toe was unless it's leg had been broken in a couple of places.

The highlights on the cheeks weren't really highlights--they were blowouts.  I didn't want to paint over the blowouts with coordinating colors, 'cause the paint-over  would really look fake in an actual 8x10 print.  I used a combination of alternating "Healing Brush" and "Patch Tool".  

The position of the light appeared to me as being at about the 12 o'clock positon.  I recognized the portrait technique as the "Butterfly" technique on account of the butterfly shaped shadow from the nose on the upper lip.   

To my eye, this photo was created by an experienced photographer.  It has a professional pose.  The model has experience posing.  The light placement was well placed.  4 out of 5 aint bad--only thing missing was effective exposure.  I would have been proud to have taken a shot like this one.

Rebel


----------



## westman (May 9, 2004)

i had cloned the face\this is the best i can do
next time remember to use refltion board or flash


----------



## simulastral (May 9, 2004)

well, its not less bright, but i think it looks a little bit better

=)


----------



## karissa (May 11, 2004)

Ok, Don't shoot... I know.. I'm digging this up from the grave again but this is the first time I have looked at this in a few days.  Everyone knows it only takes a few hours to have something bumped to the second page.  Please forgive me. I had to say something.

Rebel.  Wow, lots of complements everywhere.  Thank you.  I look forward to having a chance to work through your steps to see if I can get even close to the same thing.

I understand the foot thing.  I can't say it was a very comfortable pose  As I mentioned before, I was pretty well falling off the tree.

Thanks so very much for everyones comments and steps taken.  I hope you had fun as I know I will when I can slow down enough to try them myself.

With that I will kindly let this topic die it's well deserved death.


----------

